

Lifestyle Businesses and The Unreasonable Woman - Mz
http://www.novemberwest.com/blog/2011/07/02/lifestyle-businesses-and-the-unreasonable-woman/

======
Mz
Since ya'll are talking about lifestyle businsses again (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4041144>), I thought I would toss in my
two cents, written some time last year. (AKA: I happen to be the author of
this piece.)

Enjoy. Or not.

